# Almost ordering...



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

We're still bitching about some extra discount on the Alfa, but if all goes well... 
159 SW "TI" 2.4 JTD Q4 (!) 210BHP 










Too bad it's a manual, I am quite liking the lazy life atm 
But it was OR an auto OR a manual with Q4. Real 4x4, finally 41/59% in normal conditions 8) 8)


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

That's a beautiful car.


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

Kell said:


> That's a beautiful car.


It would be the second Alfa (2 cars)  They have become quite expensive imo, but it is such a beautiful car... Every detail is right, the black sports leather even has red stitching everywhere  
We have had a 159 SW 2.4JTD auto a few weeks ago and it was so comfortable yet sporty  Plus 19" alloys, yes this is the best car _ever_  (okay so maybe the GT/GTV are close but still )


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Does look nice. But alfas are crap. get an RS4 estate instead :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

ctgilles said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > That's a beautiful car.
> ...


I'm still tempted by the 156 Sportwagen GTa. The best looking Estate car bar none. IMO.


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

very nice, I still have a soft spot for Alfas, and as Jezza says, you're not a true petrolhead until you've owned one.

Kell - 156 Gta sportwagon is lovely, but I don't think you'd like the fuel consumption. If it's anywhere near my 147, expect single figure mpg - no matter how you drive it!


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

I was cloe to ordering a Brera instead of the TT2, if it hadn't been so heavy and had 'gone' properly, i'm sure i'd be driving one now.


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

S10TYG said:


> Does look nice. But alfas are crap. get an RS4 estate instead :lol:


In the 6 or 7 years we had a 166 and a TT... Guess which one was at the dealers the most... :lol:
So re: the reliability, that was fixed a looooong time ago.

And I'd like to point out that my last name is not Gates and/or Rockefeller, so nothing over â‚¬50000 thanks 

Kell: The GTA is a beatiful car, but consumption is horrid. Not to mention your front tyres


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

That is a nice spec and a very nice car.

Agree with Kell - it's a fine looking estate in that colour and with those wheels. Should also pull OK with the 2.4 JTD.

I hope Belgian Alfa dealers give better service than some UK Alfa dealers.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Lovely looking car.

Would you not be better buying a slightly used example? Could save you thousands.


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Lovely looking car.
> 
> Would you not be better buying a slightly used example? Could save you thousands.


Has to be purchased at a dealer or second hand dealer. As it's a company car, we need an invoice to recover VAT etc etc. Belgian legislation is far from what it should be :? Only other possibility was getting a German one... We specced it and it came up 7000-8000â‚¬ more expensive  (although VAT is 5% higher over here! and this was on a "normal" 159 SW)
Maybe a nearly new one comes up in a few days, maybe not... It will be a 159 SW 2.4 JTD and the TI does look the part (imo): bigger and certainly prettier alloys, Q4, 10 extra BHP etc etc. From everything we looked at, this just looks so good, much better then "stock" 159 SW's.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Georgeous car should be Red though :wink:


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Gorgeous looking car, not owned one for nearly 10 years now...

Noticed Alfa Romeo are very popular in Belgium and Holland, I guess they don't depreciate like they do in UK ?

Read a bigger diesel is on the way to Alfa soon, could make them more appealing.


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

Seems it's gonna be a 200bhp non-Q4 one  bevause it's going to be an auto box. Still 8) though

And yes they depreciate. My father has a 166 cost about Â£25-30000 on purchase in '99 now with 120000km worth next to nothing :? I don't get it it's a really good and _reliable_ car (no I haven't been drinking )


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

They depreciate because everyone knows a friend who's father used to go drinking with a guy who knew someone who owned an Alfa in the 1970s which always broke down and one day crumbled entirely into rust. And they haven't been able to shake off that reputation since... :?


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

TTwiggy said:


> They depreciate because everyone knows a friend who's father used to go drinking with a guy who knew someone who owned an Alfa in the 1970s which always broke down and one day crumbled entirely into rust. And they haven't been able to shake off that reputation since... :?


Shame that, my parents had a 164 3.0 V6 Lusso for 10 years, it was the most reliable car they have ever owned, I love Alfas and would love an SZ convertible as a weekend car.


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

jbell said:


> Shame that, my parents had a 164 3.0 V6 Lusso for 10 years, it was the most reliable car they have ever owned, I love Alfas and would love an SZ convertible as a weekend car.


We had a 164 3.0 Super with a Remus on (for a while it was misdesigned then reimbursed) What a glorious time indeed  Best sounding car ever 8) 
I have not had any corrosion problems, electric faults etc on the 166 other than a blown xenon and same belt snapping off when you shift the wrong way  The Audi was another case that needed fixing something every week not to mention various things I just could not care about (like the airco sounds, rattles and various "unfixables")


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Utterly gorgeous [smiley=gorgeous.gif]

I was following a 147 hatch today. Alfas just look so much better that everything else on the roads. They pay attention to detail in the styling, I noticed the teardrop door mirrors 8)

They drive well too (when they're not at the dealers..) I would consider a Diesel 156 sportwagon to replace my Pug 405 estate one day - but that _never_ goes wrong seems it will run for ever


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

S10TYG said:


> But alfas are crap.


Best car i've had was a 156, would have another Alfa no problem at all.


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

Argh, still no price!!! 
They have given an estimate but can't seem to find the car :? It should've been available since Feb  I hope that it gets sorted soon or no TI (I will kill myself then :roll: )


----------

